# Dell Inspiron 5100 Screen went black



## nhamza (Sep 8, 2005)

Any suggestions from anyone would be appreciated.

I have a Dell Inspiron 5100. Out of the blues one day when I started the screen would not turn on. The computer boots properly I know this cause I could hear windows XP loging on. I can't see anything at all. I all ready tried to make it brighter but nothing happens.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Try shining a bright light, like a flashlight, directly at the screen. If you can see a faint image then the flourescent tube is dead.


----------



## Redcatcher (Sep 2, 2005)

The identical thing recently happened to my Dell Inspirion 8600. The tiny switch that puts the laptop into hibernation mode when you shut the lid got hung up. It booted up normally and then went into hibernation mode as soon as Windows launched. The result was a black screen with audio. The switch should be located right by the sound controls.


----------



## nhamza (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks ebackhus and redcatcher for the responses.

I shined a flash light directly on the screen and the only thing i could see is the reflection of the light. I tried it at several direction, no image showed up.

Dell 5100 does not have any external sound controllers. To add or reduce the volume on the computer you have use FN then Page up key or page down key.

Any other suggestions


----------



## Redcatcher (Sep 2, 2005)

I am not familiar with the 5100 but the switch ought to be somewhere along the hinge which when depressed (as in closing the lid) sets the laptop into hibernation. On mine, it is a tiny plastic rod raised about 1/8" from the plastic case. What threw me was that the green LEDs that blink indicating the laptop is in hibernation did not come on. Try running a diagnostic in BIOS to see if your screen works in BIOS (it should). If you are unfamiliar with running your laptop in BIOS, watch for the key you need to select to start BIOS during bootup and depress/hold that key.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Hook up and external monitor and see what happens. 

To detemine if the problem is the hinge switch, with an external monitor if you can see anything, go to Power Options Properties, Advanced Tab, Power Buttons, and change the setting to Do Nothing.

Reboot the machine and see what happens.

Also check the Fn & 4 or Fn & 5 as these usually toggle the display from screen, external and video out or a combination. Maybe the video is currently switched to an external output?

JamesO


----------



## shadow121 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hook up an external monitor and press and hold the fn key and press the f8 key. this will change display to the ext monitor. If you have a display then your graphics card is in top order if so then try to reseat the lcd cable, to do this

IMPORTANT TURN OF THE LAPTOP TAKE OUT THE BATTERY ADN AC ADPATER POWER CORD BEFORE ATTEMPTING TO DISMANTLE THE SYSTEM
look at the top right of the keyboard and u will see a small groove at the end of the plastic. ease that up all the way across and any screws attaching the keyboard to the motherboard, undo them. Then you should see a cable comin from the lcd screen to the motherboard make sure that it is fixed tight.
Put all back together and reboot the system


----------



## Redcatcher (Sep 2, 2005)

It seems to me it would be a heck of a lot easier to check the screen and graphics card in BIOS. The screen will display in BIOS while in hibernation mode.


----------



## shadow121 (Aug 18, 2005)

Redcatcher said:


> It seems to me it would be a heck of a lot easier to check the screen and graphics card in BIOS. The screen will display in BIOS while in hibernation mode.



If it works on an ext monitor then there would be no sence in checking it in the bios cos It is already workin


----------



## Redcatcher (Sep 2, 2005)

shadow121 said:


> If it works on an ext monitor then there would be no sence in checking it in the bios cos It is already workin


Most people are not computer geeks and do not have test monitors handy. Hitting a key is a LOT easier.


----------



## jamesrod (Sep 10, 2005)

:4-dontkno Try removing your memory chips (modules) and installing them back again.!


----------

